# Adoption leave



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well i am ofically off work for 9 months from today( i feel naughty not being at work).
Intros start on Monday and we travel down to essex on sunday. Panic is setting in as we still havnt had ADM decsion yet!! Feel ill. 
  Family finder is coming today to hold  a friends and family meeting and telling them about K. Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

It is a weird feeling leaving work. You'll soon get used to being off though if you're anything like me and you'll wonder how you ever fitted work in around lo  . I don't think we got the decision until after lo was home so try not to worry about it - easier said than done though because you just want everything to be sorted. Enjoy your last few days as a twosome


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sass30

I have 1 more day at work as our intros start Monday too.  Are you excited?  Our SW phoned last night to say she dropped off our photos and DVD to FC and she met our LO for the first time.  Her words were "she is absolutely gorgeous" - made us even more excited.

Don't worry too much about the official letter, I am sure it will be here next week.  We haven't had ours either.

Where in Essex are you going to?  We live on the borders of Herts/Essex but went with Herts for adoption.

xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Loopylou41 were heading to waltham abbey for intros. Ratification letter came today, so relieved. We are so excited , but also nervous. It is now a mad dash to get the flat all ready. His SW came for a meeting tuesday and dropped some of his stuff off eeek


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sass30 We live 15 mins away from Waltham Abbey, how bizarre is that!  Our LO is about 25 miles away in the opposite direction.  Are you staying in a hotel for the week?  What is your schedule like? We meet ours for 1 hour Monday then 2 hours Tuesday and building up, so excited. Our SW visited our LO this week to drop off our DVD, she phoned us to say how gorgeous she was.

I hope it all goes well for you next week. 

x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi loopylou41, wow that is bizzare. Yes we are in hotel for whole 6 days. The hotel is only 5mins drive from ff house.
Schedule is hectic, monday meet him 2 hours, tuesday we are there from  10 am until bedtime. Wed 7am until bed time, thursday 1pm until bedtime, friday all day, sat from 9-2 then drive home to finish intros up our way. 
Hope everything goes well next week.for you x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow they are long days! You will be tired. Ours is no more than 4 hours a day which is a shame. All at the same time 10 till 2. I think FC has children and maybe asked for that.  the odd thing is there is 1 day where we are supposed to be there from 4 to 6.30 and FC has asked if we can go home early! 

Enjoy and if you need any advice on where to go for dinner let me know.
X


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Any advice on eatting our is much appreciated loopylou41. There is pub next to our hotel but looking for anywhere nice.
We tried taco belle in chelmsford when we were there for matching panel haha


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi sass30 - I've just been reading this thread and you have very long days! They will be exhausting.

When we had our intros on 2 days we were 10 - 4pm but the foster career never offered us a drink or anything to eat so it might be an idea to bring a sandwich for lunch on the first day in case you have the same. It was quite awkward and in the end I had to ask for a drink because I was parched. It's very strange being in someone's house who you don't know well enough to just ask for what you need.

Can you order takeaway to your hotel in the evenings - you will literally be wiped out. You don't know your child yet and don't underestimate how much energy will be zapped by maintaining cheerfulness all day long in what is a very artificial situation. Not saying it's not going to be fun but honestly you feel like you should be overjoyed every second you are with your child but actually for me it's once we were home things could be normal and fun.

Hope it all goes well next week and you are all back home soon


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks tictok  i am not sure about ordering takeaway to our hotel but i can look in to it. Yes were not sure what happens on food front to be honest. Im a northern lass so i aint afraid to be asking for a drink lol.


----------

